# It's time for a change



## Momma2 (Oct 5, 2004)

Time to start back to working out on a regular basis.

Have been stressed way past my mental abilities to cope and how I handled it was to eat poorly and then not workout.
So my new plan is to eat clean during the week and relax a little on weekends.
I plan on doing at least some cardio every weekday and weight train 3 times a week.
So saddle up here we go.


----------

